# is there an Autofest 2010 in August this year?



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

I do not see it listed

Bob


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

no Bob, They tied it in with the Cavelcade of Wheels in March


----------

